# So Cal Herf



## smokinfish (Dec 20, 2007)

Let pick a date for October


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

What is the difference between the So Cal Smoke and the So Cal Herf?


----------



## Shabalula (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm supposed to close escrow on the 10th, so later in the month would be best. The 18th might be okay too, depends on when we actually close :hn


----------



## smokinfish (Dec 20, 2007)

BagfullofPings said:


> What is the difference between the So Cal Smoke and the So Cal Herf?


Same thing.

D


----------



## raralith (Sep 26, 2008)

Where do ya'll normally have your herf's?


----------



## King1of3 (Dec 29, 2007)

Where it be? All invited?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

The HERF forum is a good place for this stuff.


----------



## Mr. Montecristo (Feb 4, 2007)

Let's do it on the 12th. It's my B-Day....this way each one can bring me a stick as a gift! :ss


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

Mr. Montecristo said:


> Let's do it on the 12th. It's my B-Day....this way each one can bring me a stick as a gift! :ss


*Okay, no sticks for "The Mr Monti"... just some fishing supplies.

J/K

STS 
:ss:ss:ss
:mn:mn:mn*


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

*Bump

Mods will you move this to the Herf info section?

STS*


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

King1of3 said:


> Where it be? All invited?


:tpd::tpd::tpd:



raralith said:


> Where do ya'll normally have your herf's?


:tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

I have not voted because I should be able to make any of those dates. It it goes much beyond Oct I will not. I will be heading back to Alabama sometime in Nov.


----------



## smokinfish (Dec 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *King1of3* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1915342#post1915342 
_Where it be? All invited?_

_Yes it's open to all!!_

Originally Posted by *raralith* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1915329#post1915329 
_Where do ya'll normally have your herf's?_

Not sure if there's a regular place. Maybe some else can chime in. I thought I read somewhere about someplace in Corona.

D


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Are we still going to meet at the winery restaurant? If so did anyone ever find out how much a plate of food is there?


----------



## smokinfish (Dec 20, 2007)

pro2625 said:


> Are we still going to meet at the winery restaurant? If so did anyone ever find out how much a plate of food is there?


The Winery is the place for now unless we have another place to meet. I attached the website above and it has the menu with pricing.

If this is too pricey for anyone let me know and we will change places. I don't want to exclude anyone so let me know.

Danny


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

King1of3 said:


> Where it be? All invited?


Who thinks you are invited Rob? :r

If I can go, we can ride together. I smoke in my car...the traveling herf mobile.


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

You are talking about Azucar (sp). It is a great place, but it is a private club. For $10, you can buy a daily pass. If you are member at Cigar Pass (I am), you can get in free. Azucar has a full bar in the members only area. If you need food, a variety of restaurants will deliver. Please let me know if this is an option so I can contact Geoff (One of the owners).



smokinfish said:


> Originally Posted by *King1of3* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1915342#post1915342
> _Where it be? All invited?_
> 
> _Yes it's open to all!!_
> ...


----------

